# Weak bass from subwoofer, how to troubleshoot !



## DVDIT (May 14, 2006)

When a subwoofer outputs weak bass, what could be the likely cause and fix ? Even if I turn the gain to the max on both the sub and receiver, the bass is just weak. When I switch to my Energy S10 sub on the same setup, bass is plentiful with the gain @ 9 o'clock and trim on the receiver @ 0db. So the problem is definitely with the Canton sub but don't what it is? Any clues ? 

Here is the info about the sub

Canton AS50 Powered Subwoofer
Forward Firing Bass Reflex Enclosure
12-inch cellulose/polyester driver
Power: 350 watts
Frequency response: 20-150 Hz
Crossover frequency: 20-150 Hz (Adjustable)
Line Level & Speaker Binding Post Connections
22" H x14.2 W x18.2" D
Weight: 59 lbs.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2011)

It's likely that the plate amp on the sub went out. The same thing happened to my Emotiva sub 12. They quickly repaired it under warranty, but the symptoms sound very similar.

If the sub is out of warranty, and your not afraid to get in it, you could just run some speaker wire through the port, hook it up to the driver and test it with a spare amp.


----------



## DVDIT (May 14, 2006)

Generic said:


> It's likely that the plate amp on the sub went out. The same thing happened to my Emotiva sub 12. They quickly repaired it under warranty, but the symptoms sound very similar.
> 
> If the sub is out of warranty, and your not afraid to get in it, you could just run some speaker wire through the port, hook it up to the driver and test it with a spare amp.


I don't have a spare amp. It is a Canton subwoofer so the plate my be expensive to replace. Any other test I can perform ?


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2011)

You don't have to have a sub amp. Just any amp. Old stereo amp, anything that can temperately send power to the driver just to test it. I you don't have that, then I can't think of any other way to test it.


----------



## DVDIT (May 14, 2006)

I only have my Onkyo TX-SR805 receiver to which the sub is connected to.


----------



## DVDIT (May 14, 2006)

Another newbie question, if I place a sub on its side rather than up, does it affect the sound quality ?


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2011)

DVDIT said:


> Another newbie question, if I place a sub on its side rather than up, does it affect the sound quality ?


Is it a down firing sub? What side is up? Many moons ago I stuffed the port on a down firing sub and placed it on its side making it a front firing sub and it sounded much better.


----------



## DVDIT (May 14, 2006)

Generic said:


> Is it a down firing sub? What side is up? Many moons ago I stuffed the port on a down firing sub and placed it on its side making it a front firing sub and it sounded much better.


It a front firing sub. Up is sub on its feet. Driver facing forward to the listening position.


----------



## BillCinLR (Sep 24, 2009)

Alex,

No, it won't make any difference. Which sub are you considering?

Bill C


----------



## DVDIT (May 14, 2006)

BillCinLR said:


> Alex,
> 
> No, it won't make any difference. Which sub are you considering?
> 
> Bill C


I am on the early stage. I still have to research more but it would be a 12" sub form one of the ID companies, HSU,SVS, Epik...


----------



## BillCinLR (Sep 24, 2009)

You will find that you can get remarkable performance from an ID sub for the replacement cost of another Canton. 

Good Luck,

Bill C


----------



## olddog (Dec 21, 2008)

If you ran your Audyssey MultEQ room correction did you First turn off any filters on the sub and set your sub to min volume and raise the EQ on it? If not try that. If that works then go back and set the sub manually.


----------



## swingin (May 11, 2011)

SVS wont let you down, i have 3 with the 12" hooked to the center channel. Some people don't realize there are lots of explosions in the center channel.


----------

